# Disconnect from Serial Connection



## atwinix (Dec 21, 2009)

Greetings,

I managed to get connected to a serial connection to my device via cuad0 but I canÂ´t find a way to close the session and get out.

I tried every key combination I could find on the web and the freebsd handbook but with no luck so far.

I am running FreeBSD 7.2 and I used cu to connect to the serial device - its an oscilloscope (Tektronic TDS 2014, if that helps!)

Any ideas how I can get out?

With Thanks,

atwinix


----------



## mickey (Dec 21, 2009)

atwinix said:
			
		

> I am running FreeBSD 7.2 and I used cu to connect to the serial device - its an oscilloscope (Tektronic TDS 2014, if that helps!)
> 
> Any ideas how I can get out?



You need to type [CMD=]~.[/CMD] on a new line, i.e.

```
<ENTER>
~.
```


----------



## vivek (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm using both KVM and serial connection and typing exit always get backs to local shell or java app that starts serial / KVMoIP connection.


----------



## atwinix (Dec 21, 2009)

Woohoo!  Works great!  Thanks Mickey!


----------

